# Backyard goat



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My dad just moved into new house. Hes renting it
Its and old house, but had alot of potentional.. got like, 4 bedroom and the hugest backyard
Anyway, it has 2 sheds on it
the place looks about 1/4 of an acre
And one shed is like an old chook house and dad was going on about having to mow a 1-acre block and now another yard 
And i said Get goats to eat it for you (I really really want goats)
And he didnt really say no.. and then mum cme around and said the same thing
so Im thinking he could fence off half of it and get 2 small wethers and let them sleep in the old chook shed.
Of course i would have to help fence and feed and clean them but i wouldnt mind
And its only a 5min drive from my house
:wahoo: 

So yeah im a little woopy because dad gives in to me alot :slapfloor:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Is the house in town? My goats will not eat grass unless it is about a foot tall. They are very picky about about what they eat. the farmer down the road said if I want sometihing to eat the grass that I should get sheep!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

make sure ........ it is zoned to have goats...and not in town......have your dad ask his landlord....to see if he can have them ....please find out first ....It would just be horrible and heart breaking .... to get your goats ........ get really attached .......to find out you have to remove them from the property...because they are not allowed.......


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh yes we would check first we wouldnt grab a goat without knowing :thumb: 

I told him to get a panda because some of the neighbours bamboo has spreaded so he has a little patch of bamboo :slapfloor: 

Panda Heaven? xD


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

The cat in your avitar kind of looks like a panda!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> told him to get a panda because some of the neighbours bamboo has spreaded so he has a little patch of bamboo :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:stars: 

Yay I am so happy for you!

Two wethers is a good idea ... but the other thing you might want to consider is a dairy doe ... and maybe a wether for company but sometimes with the right dairy doe she wont mind being by herself ... and then you can milk her and have cute babies as well. 

FYI, goats LOVE bamboo. I have heaps of it, they go crazy.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol then keren i might have to get dad to sneak there overnight and steal there bamboo :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol then keren i might have to get dad to sneak there overnight and steal there bamboo


that is funny ...Alyssa .....but I think your neighbors will figure it out.... ...goats ....bamboo....bamboo ...goats...LOL... :ROFL:


----------

